# Dude & his "Lover". (pic heavy)



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

So these were from the other night.... but it is a regular occurrence that every one who is in the room gets to see... Dude has no shame and doesn't care for privacy. So cover your eyes and remove your children from the room as these are hot and heavy photos... XXX Rated. LMAO


doing a little dance & some heart wings, trying to impress his "lover".

















"ok that is enough romancing time to get busy".

































Standing tall and proud whistling his heart out . Success !









and take a bow.....











THE END !


oh and a really good picture of heart wings from the back...


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Haha! Too cute! He is so funny  He's lookin' so grown up (in addition to actin' so grown up)!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah he does look a little grown up now. Still only 17 weeks though...lol.
And not that you can see to well in these pics but you can see some yellow on his face now. And he stands tall now instead of low to the ground like he did as a baby.
My bub is growing up into a man... baahahahahahahaaa !


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

great pics of heart wings! he is so cute!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed! Dude is cute... lol.

And he knows it ... Such a entertainer.


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL I love this! It is exactly what Fabio does to my feet :| the dance and then the singing before and after.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

missm said:


> LOL I love this! It is exactly what Fabio does to my feet :| the dance and then the singing before and after.


Hahaha ! Foot fetish. A toy fetish. Each cockatiel has their own quirks...  LOL !


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*LOL so funny! He is to young to have a wife eh! *


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Was funny at first. Now its sad... even if I am still laughing about it. Dude isn't. He misses his 'lover' and I can tell he does! Dude keeps going back to the spot. And can't find his 'lover'. Oh well he will get over it when he gets to see what I have for him on Wednesday!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww xD

Off topic a little BUT: He's 17 weeks old as you say. He should be getting ready to start his first molt within the next few weeks. And then you'll get to see his adult plumage. Those spots under his wings should disappear and the yellow on his face should enhance a lot. I'm kinda eager to see what he looks like actually xD

He's really cute in those pics though


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Well..... he is just starting to get over the 1st molt now. Those photos are pretty recent , like only a couple days ago. He just had a really heavy molt. And its started to settle now. Not many feathers falling anymore and tons of pin feathers on him. His face has gone yellow a lot. But there's still a lot of grey and in photos the grey comes up more than the yellow and you can't really see the yellow. But compared to how grey he was before its a huge change in colour. You just have to see it in person to really see the yellow face. But he is still gorgeous and handsome and cuddly as ever.
Hope he stays sweet even after he meets his new friend!


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

> Oh well he will get over it when he gets to see what I have for him on Wednesday!


*So Dude will have a surprise! I can't wait to know what is the surprise!*


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

His heart wings are too cute.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks...  he is good at heart wings. He does it all the time when ontop of his cage. He thinks he is king of the world up there and strutts his stuff. Even now that the toy is gone that he was inlove with. He still likes to show off to everyone and always does heart wings.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Pumpkin does that as well to me at times.


----------

